# Looking for dwarf/slow growing plants ideas



## SweetumsDesigns (Mar 11, 2011)

So I'm looking for a few ideas for plants for my new set up. I got the a new fluval edge 23g tank with 7600k LEDs, will be adding co2 as well. It's my first time with a smaller tank, had a 90 fully planted tank, due to moving sadly had to sell, anyways any thoughts about the new tank/plant ideas would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Otolith (Jan 24, 2012)

A good lower light, small slow growing plant is anubius nana. In the edge I've done some of the smaller crypts with nana surrounding. Easy to maintain and looks great if you can get some nice branching wood in there with them. Others probably have more ideas for you.


----------



## rwong2k10 (Dec 27, 2010)

great suggestion, otolith, the anubias is nice and slow growing and very easy to keep. Crypts are fun too, my office 20 gallon low tech tank is a crypt only tank


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Crypts, carpet plants (dwarf hairgrass, dwarf sagittaria, HC, etc), Hydrocotyle tripartia, mosses, eriocaulons, bucephalandras
A little white sand at the front of the tank with some rocks and the tank will look killer.


----------



## Bien Lim (Apr 21, 2010)

Clover leaf is a good one too.


----------

